# Khornate Doombull (Not yet a Bloodthirster)



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Here's my doombull so far; I'm waiting for his wings to arrive before I can finish him but I felt like showing him off a bit.


























































































What do you guys think? I was thinking of giving a few orange highlights to the skin; The wings will be painted in much the same way as this. He's been based now, too. I also have to paint one the ring on his left horn; pretend it's gold.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far but you do need to add the orange highlights you were talking about. An interesting idea in all honesty. I look forward to seeing it with the wings on.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah an excellent start, my only critique would be in some places you could have cleaned up the mold lines a little better but I'm guilty of missing those myself sometimes. 

I really like the dark red and black contrast on the skin!


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't own a file so wouldn't be able to effectively remove them. :/


----------



## Stu Phoenix (Jul 23, 2011)

It looks fantastic to me, I wouldn't use straight orange to highlight myself I find it makes nice reds look ..well.. orange . My advise is to instead make a 50/50 mix of the lightest red you used (Blood Red?) mixed with Kommando Khaki, this will lighten/warm it up a little without it looking to orange. Or if you really want to use the orange, give it a wash of Baal Red after to bring it together.:victory:


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Not sure I want to go using washes on the model as it will look shiny and may ruin the black (by adding a red tint). I own both Blood Red and Kommando Khaki (Normally I'm missing a colour) so I'll try that.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Here he is... In all his shiny glory. Side-note: I will, rather soon, be investing in MATT varnish spray.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

bloody hell!..

nice i like it, is it strange my first thought on seeing it with the wings was "your gonna need a decent foam tray to transport that badboy".

+rep


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I've already tested it and he fits... Barely... Inside of a cutout already set in my foam tray.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, and the rep!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Looking really good, nice job!


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

The quick and supportive replies have put a smile on my face... That normally doesn't occur at 2:00 in the morning. Kudos.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Really nice work on the reds in the skin and on the wings there Silens! He definitely is a wonderful counts-as BT. Though I will say that you definitely need to get some matte finish on that bad boy, as you already said, as the gloss is really distracting. Other than that, super job.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, that is an impressive mini!! I like the reds too, it looks great

+Rep

Rev


----------

